# Police Arrest Soldier Carrying Assault Rifle in Shopping Mall



## pardus (Jul 3, 2015)

*Soldier sparks mass panic after he 'carried assault rifle, ammunition and bulletproof vest through shopping mall because he wanted to have a portrait taken in his army gear'*

Cross Creek Mall in Fayetteville, North Carolina

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...opping-mall-North-Carolina.html#ixzz3eqnzLiU6 

What a fucking retard! He's an NCO too! I hope not for much longer.


----------



## Brill (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 3, 2015)

Dude definitely went full potato this time.  Airborne!!!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 3, 2015)

My favorite quote from the article:

_Wolfinger was processed at the Cumberland County Detention Center and later released to his company commander and provost marshal at Fort Bragg -
_
Oh to be a fly on the wall for that conversation !


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 3, 2015)

No situational awareness...fail
No gun case...fail
No plan with Mall Security to be escorted in through a back entrance if he was there for a photo shoot event...fail

:wall::wall::wall:


----------



## HOLLiS (Jul 3, 2015)

"Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the the universe."  Albert Einstein.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 3, 2015)

Can someone remind me what the point of open carry is again?


----------



## Marine0311 (Jul 3, 2015)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Can someone remind me what the point of open carry is again?


 
There are many points although it depends on what one's personal reasons are. If I were to OC it would be as a warning to the criminal to leave me alone.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 3, 2015)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Can someone remind me what the point of open carry is again?



I don't think his intent for OC was quite the same as people who normally OC. That is, not for self-protection, deterrence, or a political statement.  This guy was just stupid on a level that makes a bag of rocks look like a gathering of candidates for Nobel prizes in various sciences.


----------



## HOLLiS (Jul 3, 2015)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Can someone remind me what the point of open carry is again?



IMHO, this had nothing to do with open carry,  it was open stupid.


----------



## Rapid (Jul 3, 2015)

*
"I've made a huge mistake."*


----------



## Grunt (Jul 3, 2015)

Often times, one's stupidity is a "hard teacher". However, it is often one of the "best teachers" if one is willing to learn from the lesson.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 3, 2015)

Agoge said:


> Often times, one's stupidity is a "hard teacher". However, it is often one of the "best teachers" if one is willing to learn from the lesson.



I heard of a stupider thing.............it was..........I'll think of it in a minute or two...................


----------



## AWP (Jul 3, 2015)

Play stupid games, win stupid prizes.


----------



## Brill (Jul 4, 2015)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Can someone remind me what the point of open carry is again?



Because it's lawful in some states.  He was charged with:

6. Going Armed To The Terror Of The People

By common law in North Carolina, it is unlawful for a person to arm himself/herself with any unusual and dangerous weapon, for the purpose of terrifying others, and go about on public highways in a marmer to cause terror to others. The N.C. Supreme Court states that any gun is an unusual and dangerous weapon for purposes of this offense. Therefore, persons are cautioned as to the areas they frequent with firearms. 

http://www.ncdoj.com/getdoc/32344299-a2a7-4ae5-99fd-9018262f64ac/2007-NC-Firearms-gun-Laws.aspx

I think he's got a great chance of getting the case dropped (in my highly uneducated opinion) cuz these charges are silly. Granted, it would have better to have the rifle in a case but not illegal.  The fact that NC has ID'd "any gun" as unusual and dangerous is an eye opener.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 4, 2015)

Part of what led up to this particular charge --and keep in mind that this is my opinion-- is not only the fool who shot up the church, but various news outlets talking about the chances for an attack from Daesh sympathizers/embedded members over the coming July 4th weekend has put a great many people on edge.  In the last couple of years, I remember seeing a couple of NC folks (father and son, IIRC) who made the news for getting arrested in connection with various failed Islamic plots; they were as white as the day is long.  I'm certain that they aren't the only non-Chechen white folks who have sworn fealty to Allah in that neck of the woods, they are just the only ones that got caught with their jihadi underoos showing.  

That being said, our wayward NCO should have been a bit more informed and situationally aware.  Here for the next few weeks, it's a pretty bad idea to be a man (especially a white man) with a visible firearm out in public, unless you're a cop (and not trying to get service at a Texas Waffle House).  The general public is feeling pretty skittish right now, and they'll call the police in a heartbeat.  This charge, while it may very well be beaten in court, is probably the closest the FPD could get to making stupidity a crime.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jul 4, 2015)

He needed a photo that badly? :wall:


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 4, 2015)

And as long as I'm on a rant, he was not a "Gunman".  He did not shoot someone - 

I'm going back to the bunker for the rest of the 4th, your world troubles and confuses me!



Rapid said:


> *
> "I've made a huge mistake."*


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 4, 2015)

Marine0311 said:


> He needed a photo that badly? :wall:



He seemed to think so, at it did turn out "that badly". Perhaps he thought, that being in the military everywhere Fayetteville, NC ; it wouldn't be such a big deal in the end. In the end, is was a big deal, and the photo that taken was  went just about everywhere. Wonder what his Top & CO have planned for the lad.


----------



## AWP (Jul 4, 2015)

I'm sorry, but given the number of current, former, permanent party, and TDY SOF servicemembers at Bragg, you're going to think walking through the mall with your AR is a good idea? On top of the gazillion meat eaters with the 82nd? I'm not talking about COSCOM or an STB (damn, the Army dropped the ball on naming those units), but 504, 505, and 325?

He should be thankful this ended in an arrest.

You just went full Donald Rumsfeld and you never, EVER go full Donald Rumsfeld.


----------



## Brill (Jul 4, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> You just went full Donald Rumsfeld and you never, EVER go full Donald Rumsfeld.


----------



## medicchick (Jul 4, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> You just went full Donald Rumsfeld and you never, EVER go full Donald Rumsfeld.


So to sum it up...

I just wanted a   picture...
then I was all  when the police showed up...   on my part I guess...


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 4, 2015)

Idiots everywhere, and as we are a sample of the population, there will be numpties


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 7, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> I don't think his intent for OC was quite the same as people who normally OC. That is, not for self-protection, deterrence, or a political statement.  This guy was just stupid on a level that makes a bag of rocks look like a gathering of candidates for Nobel prizes in various sciences.


You're right.  Boo on me for reading over the article too quickly.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 7, 2015)

Deathy McDeath said:


> You're right.  Boo on me for reading over the article too quickly.



It happens.  No worries.


----------

